# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldians: ΣΟΣ!!!!!

## silverhawk

καλησπερα παιδια δυστυχως μαλλον τα πραγματα δεν πηγαινουν καλα......τι εννοω.....απο χθες βλεπω το θηλυκο φουσκωμενο και κουρνιασμενο στην θεση που συνηθως κοιμουνται με το κεφαλι κατω απο τα φτερα σημερα ειναι λιγο ποιο ζωηρο ενω βλεπω οτι επισκεφθηκε και την ταιστρα.....αλλα το ιδιο προβλημα ακριβως σημερα αντιπετωπιζω με το αρσενικο οπως δηλαδη ηταν χθες το θηλυκο να πω οτι την προηγουμενη βδομαδα προσθεσα στο κλουβι ενα ακομα θηλυκο που αγοραστηκε απο γνωστο μεγαλο pet shop της θεσσαλονικης το πουλακι βεβαια που αγοαραστηκε προσφατος απο οτι φαινεται ειναι ζωηρο και υγιες .....τι θα μπορουσε να συμβαινει και τι μετρα πρεπει να παρω? Α! να προσθεσω οτι στην κλουβα υπαρχουν συνολο 4 πουλακια 2 αρσενικα και 2 θυλυκα.....

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για την βοηθεια σας.....

----------


## ria

αν δεν κρατησες καποιο χρονικο διαστημα καραντινα(σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι)τα νεα πουλακια ισως μετεφεραν καποια ασθενεια στα υπαρχοντα πουλια!!!!!!!..βαλε ενα λευκο χαρτι στο πατο του κλουβιου και βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες των πουλιων..μηπως υπαρχει καποιο εσωτερικο παρασιτο!!!! τα πουλια θυμησε μου ειναι σε εσωτερικο η εξωτερικο χωρο????? βαλε και μια λαμπα σε αποσταση ασφαλειας πανω απο το κλουβι..αν καποιο πουλακι κρυωνει η τρεμει για οποιαδηποτε λογο να μπορει να ζεσταθει με την λαμπα!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

...κανε ότι σου είπε η Ria. Επίσης αν μπορείς πιάσε το πουλάκι και δες αν έχει πετάξει καρίνα (αν βγαίνει μπροστά το κόκκαλο του στήθος).
Επίσης κοίτα αν έχει φούσκωμα στη περιοχή της κοιλιας.
Τα gouldians είναι πολύ ευαιστιτα πουλια, και τα σου πρότεινα να τα πας άμεσα στον γιατρό να κανεις καλλιέργεια κοπράνων.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ισχυουν για την καραντινα οτι σου ειπανε τα κοριτσια .το κανεις εστω και τωρα αμεσα .αν εχεις γιατρο απευθυνεσαι αμεσα ,αν οχι μας ζητας εδω και σου στελνουμε τη λιστα  που εχει το φορουμ για την περιοχη σου .που εισαι ; αθηνα; μακαρι η αντιδραση αυτη να ειναι απο τυχον στρες των παλιων πουλιων στην εμφανιση νεου πουλιου στην εκτροφη .περιμενουμε φωτο και κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις συντομα ! εξασφαλιζε *πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον* σε πρωτη φαση στα πουλακια !!!!

----------


## silverhawk

ηδη εχει τοποθετηθει λαμπα που προσφερει καποιο στοιχειωδη ζεστη στο κλουβι και εβαλα και χαρτι για να δουμε τα κοπρανα.....απο εκει και περα δεν εχω δυστυχως των χρονο για επισκεψη σε γιατρο μιας και εχω καταστημα που λειτουργει απο τις 8 το πρωι εως τις 9 το βραδυ.....θα προσπαθησω να δω αν εχει πεταξει καρινα......

----------


## jk21

φωτο με κουτσουλιες ,φωτο κοιλιακης χωρας (να φαινεται το δερμα ) και καρινα 


βαλε σε πρωτη φαση 1 κουταλια ριγανης και ριξε  100 ml νερο μολις παει να βραει ,κλεισε με ενα καπακι το δοχειο για 10 λεπτα και μετα στραγγισε .οταν κρυωσει βαλτο αντι νερου στην ποτιστρα .μετα τις φωτο θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## silverhawk

παιδια καλησπερα και παλι κατα αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους εγκαρδια για το ενδιαφερον και τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες.....βασικα η κατασταση ειναι αμεταλακτη σημερα ηρθε φιλος που εχει καποια εμπειρια καθως κανει χρονια εκτροφη παρατηρησε τα περιττωματα και μου συστησε να χορηγησω aviomycine αμεσα για πεντε μερες σε ολα τα πουλακια...δυστυχως δεν εχω μαζι μου κιν. για να βγαλω φωτο θα προσπαθησω αυριο....

----------


## nasososan

Ε αφού ήρθε και γιατρός στο σπίτι, λύθηκε το θέμα, ειδικά δε αν από την εικόνα της κουτσουλιάς έβγαλε διάγνωση και έκανε και αντιβιόγραμμα άμεσα..... Πςςςς που έχει φτάσει η επιστήμη...

----------


## silverhawk

γεια σου θαναση...δεν ανεφερα πουθενα οτι ειναι γιατρος ειναι απλα φιλος που ασχολειται χρονια με εκτροφη....το θετικο ειναι δεν γνωριζω βεβαια αν ειναι απο τυχη αλλα τα πουλακια ηδη ειναι πολυ καλυτερα και αρχιζουν παλι και αποκτουν την χαμενη ζωντανια για μενα αυτο μετραει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μονος δεν ειχα προλαβει να τα σωσω.....σας ευχαριστω και παλι ολους για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια....!

----------


## nasososan

Οπως γραφτηκε και σε αλλο ποστ το αποτελεσμα μετραει....

----------

